# "Portable Sawmill Operators Needed!"



## Urbicide (Sep 6, 2006)

I received the Autumn 2006 edition of Ohio Woodlands, Watersheds, & Wildlife. It is an Ohio woodlands stewards program publication published by the Ohio State University extension office. Inside I found an article that may interest some folks here. I quote the following:

"Portable Sawmill Operators Needed!

by Kathy Smith, Extension Associate, Forestry

Emerald ash borer has created a need for different options when dealing with both rural and urban ash trees. Many landowners and communities are looking for a way to utilize their ash trees for more than just chips. Portable sawmills are one option that some landowners and communities are interested in exploring further.

However, no one seems to have a good list of who and where these individuals are across the state of Ohio. We would like to create a list of individuals who operate portable sawmills and would be willing to do work for both landowners and/or communities around the state.

So, if you operate a portable sawmill or know of someone who operates a portable sawmill and are interested in being on this list, please contact us by phone 614-688-3421 or e-mail me at [email protected] with your contact info."

http://woodlandstewards.osu.edu


----------



## Husky137 (Sep 6, 2006)

woodmizer can provide you with a list of their owners that wish to be contacted. I know that it is only one manufacturer but it is a great place to start. One of the advantages of buying the best.


----------

